# hello



## sdbrown1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello all, obviously I am new here. I hope you can help me on my journey. I am a 43 yr, old father of 7 trying to do the right thing.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

You might check out *Beginners Corner* to help you on your journey.


----------



## Drac (Dec 31, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## morph4me (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello.
Do you have 7 kids or did you mean a 7-year old?

AoG


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome seven childern is alot you must be one fine parent.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## sdbrown1 (Dec 31, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Welcome to MT!


 
I wish that was true. I broke up a fight consisting of several people attacking my 14 yr old daughter. Had to hold one down as they attempted to fight against me. I used know strike or chokes only a hold down applying pressure to the chest. Afterward I had to mace a guy that happened to be a big 16 yr old. He was threatening death to myself and a child of mine. He became aggressive and very very vocal, and was jumping around as if in a ring. he landed 24" (less than arms length) away from me. I maced him, i believe in selfdefense. I was locked up on three counts of assault. I chose the route that would allow us to all go home. The attackers about 12 of them do not live on my street or block. I or my daughter have no idea who they are except for one which my daughter broke off friendship with do to derrogarory rumors. I am confused as to self defense now but am interested in krava maga.


----------



## sdbrown1 (Dec 31, 2007)

OH 
7 children proud to say 1 mom 1 dad. an accomplishment these days lol


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  Happy posting.


----------



## kcs (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome to the board.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------

